
The Neo4j BI Connector: live graph datasets for analysis with popular BI tools - Neonoor
https://neo4j.com/bi-connector/?ref=pr-
======
Neonoor
The Neo4j BI Connector presents live graph datasets for analysis within
popular BI technologies such as Tableau, Looker, TIBCO Spotfire, Oracle
Analytics Cloud, MicroStrategy and more.

